# develop extreme nausea taking xanax



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

I was taking xanax as needed for social anxiety-- leaving the house... it worked great, but I developed extreme nausea after being on it for almost 3 months ( as needed) , for some odd reason-- so cant really take it now unless I want to go thru with the nausea which usually lasts for a day and a half? Anyhow, whats the best benzo out there in terms of patient tolerability? Thanks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

8 years+ on SA forums and that's a new one to me. I've never experienced nausea from Xanax and I take 10 mg a day. Never had nausea from Ativan, Valium, nor Klonopin either. Actually, I've never experienced nausea from any drug at all -- other than alcohol in the form of a half liter of spiced rum that had me barfing for 20 hours.

It's impossible to answer your question since I've never heard of a benzo causing nausea, so I wouldn't have a clue as to which one would cause you the least problems.


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> 8 years+ on SA forums and that's a new one to me. I've never experienced nausea from Xanax and I take 10 mg a day. Never had nausea from Ativan, Valium, nor Klonopin either. Actually, I've never experienced nausea from any drug at all -- other than alcohol in the form of a half liter of spiced rum that had me barfing for 20 hours.
> 
> It's impossible to answer your question since I've never heard of a benzo causing nausea, so I wouldn't have a clue as to which one would cause you the least problems.


Yeah I dont know why I developed nausea-- and it is extreme-- like it lasts for the next day as well. I didnt have this problem initailly-- infact everything was great. Darn nausea had to come mess everything up??


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You really should talk with your doctor about that. This a very odd situation you have and not at all what would be expected.


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> You really should talk with your doctor about that. This a very odd situation you have and not at all what would be expected.


Well actually I checked several sites on Xanax and while its not a common side effect, it is one of those less common ones. Just my luck?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

4 years on this site and extensive use of several benzos, it truly must be one of those "less common ones". Ive never seen nor heard of any benzo causing nausea by themselves that i know of. As to your question, all benzos are comparatively the same and well tolerated by the vast majority. Are you absolutely sure your nausea is related to the benzo use?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I was also one of the rare ones who developed extreme nausea when first taking Klonopin, even throwing up at one point. And this was on a minimum dosage of .5mg. It lasted for a few weeks until it gradually subsided, but it was something which threw me a bit since I wasn't expecting it at all.

Looking back, my stomach acids were probably thinking, "Hmm, I don't know what this new stuff is, so I'm not absorbing it. Out you go, Klonopin".

Eventually, the nausea did subside, and the high anxiolytic effects kicked in. This all happened 3-4 years ago, and if not for tolerance, then I would be a much different person than I am today, perhaps to the extent of not even being part of this forum.

I usually take anywhere from 6 to 10mg now depending on the the type of human interactivity I'm involved in at the time, and even though I don't get nausea anymore, its anxiolytic effects aren't the same anymore either like they were in the beginning. The rest is just history.

So no nadinek, you're definitely not the only one.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

First of all, you should check with your doctor. Second, is it possible you have developed a tolerance to Xanax and the nausea is actually being caused by your SA?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Foh_Teej said:


> Are you absolutely sure your nausea is related to the benzo use?


I was going to ask the same thing, but then I saw she said she uses PRN which would seem to make a causal effect quite evident. After all, if the problem happens every time you take the med and doesn't happen at other times it's reasonable to think the med has something to do with it. What's really odd though is that if a med is going to do something like this why didn't it do it from the start years ago? I'm stumped.


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> 8 years+ on SA forums and that's a new one to me. I've never experienced nausea from Xanax and I take 10 mg a day. Never had nausea from Ativan, Valium, nor Klonopin either. Actually, I've never experienced nausea from any drug at all -- other than alcohol in the form of a half liter of spiced rum that had me barfing for 20 hours.
> 
> It's impossible to answer your question since I've never heard of a benzo causing nausea, so I wouldn't have a clue as to which one would cause you the least problems.


*
Wish my doc would give me that much, I take 0.5 mg. My anxiety is really crippling, I have GAD and SAD. :rain 
*


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Foh_Teej said:
> 
> 
> > Are you absolutely sure your nausea is related to the benzo use?
> ...


Thats what I dont get... why not months ago...( not really years) Maybe the naseau is psychosomatic-- like all in my head. I cant really believe that though because the nasaeu is pretty intense?? And I dont believe its from SA becasue the xanax kicks in just fine, its just the next day I suffer from extreme nausau? sorry sp.


----------



## lollienondy (Oct 10, 2017)

Faq

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

